# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Türk Dünyası >  Eskişehir '2013 Türk Dünyası Kültür Başkenti' Seçildi

## ceydaaa

ada.jpgTürksoy (Uluslararası Türk Kültür Teşkilatı)un önerisi ile 2013 Türk Dünyası Kültür Başkenti seçilen Eskişehirin Göç ana temasıyla yapacağı ulusal ve uluslararası etkinliklere ilişkin basın toplantısı düzenledi. Les Ottamans Otelde düzenlenen toplantıya Eskişehir Valisi Kadir Koçdemir ve Türk Dünyası Kültür Başkenti Ajansı (TDKB) üyeleri katıldı. Toplantıda bir konuşma yapan Vali Koçdemir, şunları söyledi:
"Eskişehirin birinci özelliği, herkese ve her yere yakın bir şehir. Bu hem coğrafi olarak böyle hem ziyniyet olarak böyle. Eskişehirde bin 800lü yılların başından itibaren Türk dünyasının muhtelif köşelerinden göç edip gelen insanlar var. Bu insanlar kendi özelliklerini bu zamana kadar korumuşlar. Hatta kendi ana vatanlarında devam ettiremedikleri bazı geleneklerini de bu zamana kadar yaşatmışlar.Aynı zamanda Eskişehirlilik kimliği, Eskişehirlilik bilincine de sahip olmuşlardır.
Türkiyenin pek çok şehrinde orada doğduğu halde insanlar, babasının, dedesinin memleketiyle Nerelisin diye sorulduğunda cevap verirken Eskişehirde doğmayanlar 8-10 yaşında Eskişehire gelenler, 30-35 yaşına geldiyse Ben Eskişehirliyim diyebilmektedir. Bu da birlikte yaşamanın sürtüşmesiz gerçekleşmesi bakımından önemlidir."
KENDİLERİNİ EVİNDE GİBİ HİSSEDECEKLER
Eskişehir'in önemine de değinen Vali Koçdemir, şöyle devam etti:
"Yunus Emrede bizim hemşehrimizdir. Pek çok yerin hemşehrisi ama biz onlardan daha fazla sevdiğimizi iddia ediyoruz. Böyle bir iddiamıza da hakkımızın olduğunu düşünüyoruz. Yunus Emre ne diyor, Gelin tanış olalım, işi kolay kılalım, sevelim sevilelim, dünya kimseye kalmaz." Bu sebeple Eskişehir Türk Dünyasının bir numunesidir diyoruz.
Türk dünyasından gelecek misafirlerimiz 2013 yılında Eskişehirde kendilerini kendi evinde gibi hissedecektir. Kafkaslardan, Kırımdan, Tataristandan, Balkanlardan gelenler orada kendi hemşehrilerinden oluşan topluluklar bulacaklardır. Kazakistan, Kırgızistan gibi Orta Asyadan gelenlerde gerek öğretim üyesi olarak, gerekse öğrenci olarak gelenler kendi ülkelerinden yaşayan insanları bulabileceklerdir." .

----------

